# Dealing with cravings when cutting



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How does everyone deal with cravings when cutting? At the moment I'm not too bad but as it's only my second week I should be. It's in about 5 or 6 more weeks when the cravings get unbearable!


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

DO you mean keto M8 or are you still downing the carbs, I find once Keto kicks in I often forget to eat. If you are not on the keto try Caffeine and Bcca's I find should help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Im cutting warrior diet style, so don't eat all day then smash a massive dinner of whatever I fancy.

3 steaks, 3 eggs, sweet potato, 3 tins of tuna with salad and mayo, lb of vegetables with gravy last night.

with strawberries for dessert.

loooooove it


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I am using Keto and I have the same expierence as the previous poster, I feel full all the time and forget to eat sometimes, I bulked for 16 weeks and I have cut a massive amount in 3 weeks on keto, and am still progressing in lifts.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

If you have cravings for sweet / junk things, I find you can often kill them by making your own "healthy" or "cutting friendly" versions.

"Protein Fluff" is ace as a dessert, I actually look forward to it:

50-100g of Protein Powder flavour of your choice. (Milk Protein, Caesin or Pro Pep type)

100g Thawed Froxen Berries (Blueberries and Strawbs my fav)

100g Liquid Egg White

Touch of Cocoa

Dash of milk / water.

Mix with a fork until a smooth paste / thick custard consistency, then whisk with a hand blender until light and fluffy (takes a few minutes). Put in the fridge / freezer to chill. Like Angel delight.

Another good one is Quark, mixed with sugar free Jelly, and some other healthy stuff like flaked almonds. Make up to a jelly like consistency then chill to let the jelly set.

Of course, I asume you have a scheduled refeed / cheat where you can let yourself have some of the foods you're restricting during your cut? It's good for the metabolism and fatloss as well as your sanity.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Sugar Free Jelly and cream


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sugar free jelly and squirty cream!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Andrew Jacks said:


> DO you mean keto M8 or are you still downing the carbs, I find once Keto kicks in I often forget to eat. If you are not on the keto try Caffeine and Bcca's I find should help.


I tried CKD last week just to see if I could do it for when I stop dropping fat from carb cycling. The first two and a half days were easy but by 4pm on Wednesday i wanted to smash in some cake. I managed to last till about 9pm and went bed so that I wouldn't eat anything! Then Thursday and Friday I was ok up until my carb refeed and I dropped 8 pounds in a week.

I have only just discovered quark which I am loving before bed but not on CKD. I've just bought BCAA's and have 2 or 3 green teas a day which help with hunger at the moment. Hopefully my body will get to the less carbs and calories and the cravings will subside over the coming weeks.

I'm gonna try that protein fluff tomorrow night. Cheers!


----------

